# Tooth Abscess



## janelouise

Hello all,
Just as I'm starting to feel a little better due to having low ferritin. I now have a nasty swollen tooth abscess on the side of my cheek.It is very sore and it looks like I have a golf ball in my cheek .

I had the emergency Dr out today at home who prescribed me the Amoxycillin :-(

I am at the moment taking 50mcg Levothyroxine, 500mg Amoxcillin (one to be taken 3 times a day ) and two 500mg of paracetmol (I take the paracetmol every 6 hours.

Please could anybody tell me if by taking all these tablets will it upset my thyroid. I have a TSH of 3.1 at the moment, (results are in signature)

I feel so dosed up at the moment :-(

Thank you

Jane xx


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Hello all,
> Just as I'm starting to feel a little better due to having low ferritin. I now have a nasty swollen tooth abscess on the side of my cheek.It is very sore and it looks like I have a golf ball in my cheek .
> 
> I had the emergency Dr out today at home who prescribed me the Amoxycillin :-(
> 
> I am at the moment taking 50mcg Levothyroxine, 500mg Amoxcillin (one to be taken 3 times a day ) and two 500mg of paracetmol (I take the paracetmol every 6 hours.
> 
> Please could anybody tell me if by taking all these tablets will it upset my thyroid. I have a TSH of 3.1 at the moment, (results are in signature)
> 
> I feel so dosed up at the moment :-(
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Jane xx


Oh,my gosh!!! You poor dear!!! All I can find is that Paracetmol can affect the liver on the long-term. So, I think you will be okay w/ that and the Amoxicillin should be good also as far as not being goitrogenic.

However, just being so ill can do a number on your TSH.

Do you have a high fever? When this gets under control, will you have the tooth extracted?


----------



## janelouise

Hi Andros,
no high fever and I'm too scared to have the tooth out. The tooth is badly broken and decayed.I had an abscess in the same place last year and was warned it could happen again :ashamed0001: but I just can't pluck up the courage to have it out. I know I'm silly but I'm so scared of the dentist.:scared0011:


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Hi Andros,
> no high fever and I'm too scared to have the tooth out. The tooth is badly broken and decayed.I had an abscess in the same place last year and was warned it could happen again :ashamed0001: but I just can't pluck up the courage to have it out. I know I'm silly but I'm so scared of the dentist.:scared0011:


Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah; but you cannot go on like this. Repeated tooth abscess' can damage the heart. Not to mention.......................the pain, the inconvenience.

Do you know how to meditate? I find that to be a very handy tool when in the dentist's chair. Also, if you express your fear, they will pre-medicate you. No problem.


----------



## janelouise

I know Im a silly sausage lol.. It will take me a year I think to pluck up the courage.I will try though.

I'm not sure I would even get to the dentist .I do have some valium in the cupboard though just in case lol


----------



## janelouise

So sorry I haven't posted for a while. Been a bit brain fogged lol.
I went to the dentist and need to have fillings and go to the hospital for treatment.Just waiting on a letter now. My abscess has gone now (thank goodness) but yet again I feel unwell.

It's more of a overwhelming feeling, very emotional and tearful. I spoke to the dr a week ago and she has prescribed me a low dose of iron tablets, but I haven't taken them yet due to being unsure. She said it could be my low iron and Thyroid making me this way and says I'm run down at the moment.

Thanks for listening

hugs
Jane xx


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> So sorry I haven't posted for a while. Been a bit brain fogged lol.
> I went to the dentist and need to have fillings and go to the hospital for treatment.Just waiting on a letter now. My abscess has gone now (thank goodness) but yet again I feel unwell.
> 
> It's more of a overwhelming feeling, very emotional and tearful. I spoke to the dr a week ago and she has prescribed me a low dose of iron tablets, but I haven't taken them yet due to being unsure. She said it could be my low iron and Thyroid making me this way and says I'm run down at the moment.
> 
> Thanks for listening
> 
> hugs
> Jane xx


Jane.............I am so glad you are going to have your much needed dental work done. You must let me know exactly when and I will especially pray for you on that day.

Now, you must take the iron Rx'd for you. The doctor expects you to comply and so do I!! Make sure you take iron tablet 4 to 5 hours away from your thyroxine replacement.

You do know that low ferritin (iron stores) causes anxiety so you do as the doctor suggests. You will feel soooooooooooooooooooo much better.

I want a full report.

Sending tons of hugs your way,


----------



## Rebecca

Oh janey!! Love you girlie!!

Thinking of you always.

Lu Anne is right, the Iron wil make you feel sooo much better.

FB me if you need a chat.

Huggles!


----------



## janelouise

Hi Lu Anne,
I shall take my tablet tomorrow, as always ,before I take tablets, as Becky will tell you, I always get anxious about whether it will give me side effects. Silly me I know lol.

Waiting for a letter from the hospital now regarding dental treatment. If I remember rightly, is their an injection we have to avoid at the dentist I can't remember the name of the stuff.

I will keep you fully updated Lu Anne hugs3 

Thanks Becky,
I hope to pop the first tablet tomorrow  hugs1


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> Hi Lu Anne,
> I shall take my tablet tomorrow, as always ,before I take tablets, as Becky will tell you, I always get anxious about whether it will give me side effects. Silly me I know lol.
> 
> Waiting for a letter from the hospital now regarding dental treatment. If I remember rightly, is their an injection we have to avoid at the dentist I can't remember the name of the stuff.
> 
> I will keep you fully updated Lu Anne hugs3
> 
> Thanks Becky,
> I hope to pop the first tablet tomorrow  hugs1


Yes; novacaine is not a good thing for most of us. You would want to tell them you cannot have anything that is adrenergic.

Glad you are taking the iron in a timely manner!! It will take some time but you will feel so much improved.

God bless,


----------



## janelouise

Thank you Andros. I still haven't started my tablets yet. I have been drinking fresh orange juice and I'm eating chocolate raisins right now. I am hardly eating much, just a couple or few mouthfuls of a meal I suppose I've always ate that way, but I understand as well as the thyroid , not eating properly may also contribute to low ferritin.

I will try and take a tablet tomorrow 

hugs


----------



## Rebecca

Come on Jane! Do it for me, heck we've been through enough troubles taking the thyroid meds, least these ones taste good and just slide down!!

Huggles


----------



## janelouise

Hehe I'm ok swallowing tablets but silly me thinks they're going to make me sick and cause unpleasant side effects. When will I ever learn lol


----------



## Rebecca

Honestly, No lol!

But you will learn to cope Jane. I believe in you and so does Lu Anne, we both know you can do this.

Just have to believe and trust in yourself.

Look at how far you have come already!!!!


----------



## janelouise

Thank you both. Tomorow I will hugs3


----------



## Rebecca

You better!! Hee hee!!!

Don't go causing me anymore trouble!! LOL!!

Love ya!

XX


----------



## janelouise

No trouble this time lol hugs1


----------



## Andros

janelouise said:


> No trouble this time lol hugs1


Very good; I am going to hold you to your promise and Rebecca and I are going to be sooooooooooooooooooo happy to see you feeling so much better.

Stay the course.

In truth, you should be more frightened of NOT taking your iron than your are of taking it.


----------



## Rebecca

janelouise said:


> No trouble this time lol hugs1


Go you!!! :hugs:

So proud of you!!


----------



## Rebecca

Andros said:


> In truth, you should be more frightened of NOT taking your iron than your are of taking it.


Loving that!!


----------



## janelouise

I'm naughty.I promise to take my tablet tomorrow.Have felt soo ill and tired today.The tiredness is getting worst,I have been told I look so drained, very pale and exhausted and just looking in the mirror says it all along with aches and pains and all sorts. I read up a bit today on the connection with low ferritin and thyroid and it seems my thyroid wont function properly without the iron.

Silly me, I just got to take that first tablet now.

Thanks Becky and Andros xx


----------



## Rebecca

You know I love ya honey, but the only one you are hurting by not taking these tablets is you. I will encourage as much as I can, but you need to crack on.

Huggles!!


----------

